# Would You Let Your Helper Starve Or Feed Him?



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

If your helper came to work with no money, would you lend him a half or your meal or money for the coffee truck?

I did once and the dude burned me when he quit :furious::furious:


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

No, if you come to work, you better come prepared. Start something its hard to stop.


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

Bill said:


> No, if you come to work, you better come prepared. Start something its hard to stop.


Yea, when the dude burned me he owed me for like three days 

let them starve


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

I agree with bill, if you are a big boy and cant remember that there is a thing called lunch, then i dont need your help, dont want your help, AND NO, you cannot bum a cig. That is _if _I stop for lunch, and FYI helper, be glad i let you ride in the passenger seat of the truck and not in the back.


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> I agree with bill, if you are a big boy and cant remember that there is a thing called lunch, then i dont need your help, dont want your help, AND NO, you cannot bum a cig. That is _if _I stop for lunch, and FYI helper, be glad i let you ride in the passenger seat of the truck and not in the back.



Oh yea, dont get me started with the cig thing


----------



## drtyhands (Aug 16, 2008)

I'd lend/feed him.
I would get more miles out of a guy who's not hungry.He may also have a tendancy to be more loyal out of appreciation.
I would ween him after he had time to get on his feet financialy.


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

drtyhands said:


> I'd lend/feed him.
> I would get more miles out of a guy who's not hungry.He may also have a tendancy to be more loyal out of appreciation.
> I would ween him after he had time to get on his feet financialy.


That's cool. Like I said I tried that once and got burned so I am jaded


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

My point is I am no baby sitter. If your mommy could not remind you to take your lunch, well..................


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

Bill said:


> My point is I am no baby sitter. If your mommy could not remind you to take your lunch, well..................


Or a bank for that matter :thumbup:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

drtyhands said:


> I'd lend/feed him.
> I would get more miles out of a guy who's not hungry.He may also have a tendancy to be more loyal out of appreciation.
> I would ween him after he had time to get on his feet financialy.


Your a better man than me then. I dont have the patience for it. guess it has happened to me more than others. Its just hard when you know all the moneys they make go to other things. "Sure, I'll loan you five bucks to eat since you spent all your money on booze and MJ last weekend." Thats been the experience at least with me.


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Your a better man than me then. I dont have the patience for it. guess it has happened to me more than others. Its just hard when you know all the moneys they make go to other things. "Sure, I'll loan you five bucks to eat since you spent all your money on booze and MJ last weekend." Thats been the experience at least with me.


I have even had helpers come in with brand new clothes on smoking a $5 pack of cigs asking for lunch money......come on


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

For the few weeks that I had a helper, I was buying him lunch all the time. I also hated it when we were driving down the road, I'd turn the radio up and he would turn it back down to talk to me without even asking!:furious: I really didn't want to listen to him blathering about his personal problems, I just wanted to listen to some music while I drive, which is why I would turn the music up in the first place!:furious:
Also he would ARGUE with me about which directions to take to a house, or how to do a job.:blink::no: He had serious problems with authority...man I am glad I work alone now.
That is what I get for hiring a friend used to work with at a former shop. Next time I am hiring a complete stranger and making sure he knows who the boss is immediately.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

******* said:


> I have even had helpers come in with brand new clothes on smoking a $5 pack of cigs asking for lunch money......come on


Oh no, thats time to draw the line right there:yes:


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

Oh yea, Its true. 

You guys have all been around for a while, I am sure you have seen these green types


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Yea, then they look like they wanna cry when you _accidentally _splash purple primer all over there tommy hilfigure shirt. Opps, did i tell you to stand right under the fitting while i was glueing it? My bad.


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

Bill said:


> My point is I am no baby sitter. If your mommy could not remind you to take your lunch, well..................


 
*"What he said":thumbsup:*


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Yea, then they look like they wanna cry when you _accidentally _splash purple primer all over there tommy hilfigure shirt. Opps, did i tell you to stand right under the fitting while i was glueing it? My bad.



ahahahahahah!!!!

I loved that


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Yea, then they look like they wanna cry when you _accidentally _splash purple primer all over there tommy hilfigure shirt. Opps, did i tell you to stand right under the fitting while i was glueing it? My bad.


:laughing::laughing:
Been there, seen that!


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

had a helper once, kind of an overwieght type guy, told him to nail on stud gaurds, so i watch this big dude slide around on the floor on his fat butt nailin them as slow as possible, told him he could probalby do it faster if he got up off of his ass, but he said he liked doing it that way, well, as long as hes happy.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

lend money to a friend. get it back from an enemy. i'm not a bank.


----------



## muck (Oct 10, 2008)

not my problem, you get paid. figure a way to manage your money


----------



## PipemanNYC (Nov 21, 2008)

I usually treat my helper to lunch most of the time.. but i only use him a couple times a week.. and hes also my brother in law.. I mostly work alone


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Work + family = Trouble!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PipemanNYC (Nov 21, 2008)

So far so good.. but i know what you mean...


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I work service so there is no telling where I'll be and when.
I bring my lunch cause I could end up stuck in the boonies all day.
I had a helper that I kept telling bring your lunch with you.
I showed him a place near my house where he could buy a lunch to bring with him. All he had to do was show up a little early and buy it.
Still every day he's got me driving him someplace to buy a lunch.:furious:
"Swing by here it's only 5 miles off the route"....:furious:

Well one day we finally got the all day job in the boonies...
Probably 1/2 hour drive to someplace one way to get lunch...
Did I offer?
Not a chance!
Infact mid day I stopped and took a lunch break...
Sat in the truck and ate it right in front of him!:laughing::thumbup:
Should I have done anything different?
I warned him enough times...
Better get the ear wax cleaned out!


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

I agree Redwood, and Half the time, I just eat a big breakfast and dont stop for lunch


----------



## All Clear Sewer (Dec 16, 2008)

Some times I give in as I want to keep em around but on the other hand I don't want it to become a habit either  I pay my helper 10.00 an hour and he makes me 70.00 an hour so I kinda want to keep em around


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

I am not going to band up my truck with all my tools scattered just to take a laborer or helper to the nearest drive-thru for lunch. Not my gas, not on my time. Bring a lunch or do without.


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

Plasticman said:


> I am not going to band up my truck with all my tools scattered just to take a laborer or helper to the nearest drive-thru for lunch. Not my gas, not on my time. Bring a lunch or do without.


yea, tell em baby!!!!


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Bring a lunch, especially with me because I hate to stop and eat, good luck if you don't, you will starve.

I have a buddy who started buying his helper lunch everyday when he first hired him, to this day, 3 years later, they have lunch every day.

I work by myself now....


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

yeh, once you start, then its expected of you every day:no:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Help me help you helper by bringing your freakn lunch man, WTF, are you mental????


----------



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

*pay out!*

I hired this new guy. The 2nd day working for me his car got repoed (he was out of work for two months got behind on bills) I went and paid his car up to current. ( I was swamped in work had him working out of his trunk for 2 weeks until I bought another vehicle for him) So his first week he worked for free basically. I also loaned him $100.00 to get by on until his first payday. 

This man is Loyal to me and my company. He gets side jobs from time to time and instead of keeping them to him self he runs it through My company. If it's a big job I give him a kick back but small job he says don't worry about it.

Trust me I was worried about helping the guy out at first.

I felt like that is what God was wanting me to do. My employee has been working for me since 11/4/08. He and his family has started to go to Church with me and my family on Sundays now. ( they never been to church as a family) :thumbup: I believe God puts key people in our lives to help us or to help them.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

*Good posting in the helper thread*

That was a wonderful thing you did giving your helper a leg up. One day he and his family will be glad when their name is in the book of the lamb. VERY heartwarming post man:thumbsup:


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

3Kings Plumbing said:


> I hired this new guy. The 2nd day working for me his car got repoed (he was out of work for two months got behind on bills) I went and paid his car up to current. ( I was swamped in work had him working out of his trunk for 2 weeks until I bought another vehicle for him) So his first week he worked for free basically. I also loaned him $100.00 to get by on until his first payday.
> 
> This man is Loyal to me and my company. He gets side jobs from time to time and instead of keeping them to him self he runs it through My company. If it's a big job I give him a kick back but small job he says don't worry about it.
> 
> ...


Yea, thats awesome,. You always have seemed like a cool dude. 

I am a rough bastard, I used to be nice, but 17 years of being beat on by abusive ******* foreman got me down a bit so I got out of the field.

Its always good to hear nice stories like this, Your a good man


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I usually work alone. If I ask the piping superintendent for a guy for a day or two, I will buy their lunch if we are mobile, even if they brought a lunch. These guys are fitters, and aren't used to doing what I do, so I treat them to lunch and hopefully help erase the stigma of "brownarming" for a day.


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

*******, I know where you are coming from. I made my ex boss so much money while in the meantime, he ran around on his wife all over town and got piss drunk more times a week that I took a du*p. I never saw this man till Friday when he did somehow remember to bring me my check. I had to meet his wife at the shop every morning to get a list of calls that she got the night before, then return all the calls. Just to get *****e at by him later because he said I did not make a good decision one morning and put off this slab that was ready to rough-in and he lost the job. 
I could go on and on about this guy but I feel my blood pressure rising.
Boy! What a freekin money off my back.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

3kings, I agree with your logic. its hard to help someone that wont help themselves though. This guy must have the "it" factor that is rare. One of my best buddies is an okay helper, but cant get his life on track, and for some reason, i would do anything i could for him. I know that there is good in him. Just some take longer than others. Good stuff man.


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

Plasticman said:


> *******, I know where you are coming from. I made my ex boss so much money while in the meantime, he ran around on his wife all over town and got piss drunk more times a week that I took a du*p. I never saw this man till Friday when he did somehow remember to bring me my check. I had to meet his wife at the shop every morning to get a list of calls that she got the night before, then return all the calls. Just to get *****e at by him later because he said I did not make a good decision one morning and put off this slab that was ready to rough-in and he lost the job.
> I could go on and on about this guy but I feel my blood pressure rising.
> Boy! What a freekin money off my back.


yea, sorry to hear you had troubles too


----------



## Jason Bennett (Dec 30, 2008)

I will not give an employee any money,unless he has a day on the books for that week.Then only to the amount that I have to pay him for his hr. of work. So on Monday they have put-up some money for me to hold. About $10.00 bucks,nomore. Also if you let start it hard to stop it.


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

Jason Bennett said:


> I will not give an employee any money,unless he has a day on the books for that week.Then only to the amount that I have to pay him for his hr. of work. So on Monday they have put-up some money for me to hold. About $10.00 bucks,nomore. Also if you let start it hard to stop it.



Right on and that is to much already,

Someone that comes to work with no food, you might as well just fire:furious:


----------



## Wiser (Jul 25, 2008)

The lunch thing - do it once! No excuse tomorrow.

Teetering on the edge financially, tough call. By the age of 30, if you don't have your stuff together - chances are you won't. Most likely some other kind soul has tried to help you along the way.

In my heart - I try to help someone, especially if they are a hard worker and they just had a lot of bad breaks (it does happen).

In my gut - I worry having someone too 'needy' working. Is their mind on plumbing or their personal problems? If they are desperate for money, will they try to steal from our customers? or from us? Will they take side jobs on the side?

We used our hearts and it turned out okay. However, I was never completely comfortable because I worried. Next time, I will use my gut. Business is tough enough without the drama.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Plumbcrazy said:


> Business is tough enough without the drama.


While I do somewhat agree with your post. I am torn. Beings I am a newly born again Christian. I think the right thing to do is help out those who are willing to help you help them. 

I'd hate to come to judgment and have em say "remember that guy you didn't help. That was me" Theres a story somewhere in the bible that addresses this very topic. Sermon over.....


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

Plumbcrazy said:


> The lunch thing - do it once! No excuse tomorrow.


I always ask: "well, What did you do yesterday"



Plumbcrazy said:


> Teetering on the edge financially, tough call. By the age of 30, if you don't have your stuff together - chances are you won't. Most likely some other kind soul has tried to help you along the way.



Very True,



Plumbcrazy said:


> In my gut - I worry having someone too 'needy' working. Is their mind on plumbing or their personal problems? If they are desperate for money, will they try to steal from our customers? or from us? Will they take side jobs on the side?


Yes, see you know, I totally agree 



Plumbcrazy said:


> We used our hearts and it turned out okay. However, I was never completely comfortable because I worried. Next time, I will use my gut. Business is tough enough without the drama.


Oh yea, save the dram for ya mama


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

ILPlumber said:


> While I do somewhat agree with your post. I am torn. Beings I am a newly born again Christian. I think the right thing to do is help out those who are willing to help you help them.
> 
> I'd hate to come to judgment and have em say "remember that guy you didn't help. That was me" Theres a story somewhere in the bible that addresses this very topic. Sermon over.....



Oh man, Lets not get into god, That could start fights :whistling2:


----------



## Wiser (Jul 25, 2008)

ILPlumber said:


> While I do somewhat agree with your post. I am torn. Beings I am a newly born again Christian. I think the right thing to do is help out those who are willing to help you help them.
> 
> I'd hate to come to judgment and have em say "remember that guy you didn't help. That was me" Theres a story somewhere in the bible that addresses this very topic. Sermon over.....


I was once where you are right now and I sympathize. As you get further into the Word, you will discover answers for yourself. 

We are to help others; however, he does not ask us to become fools either. My obligation to my family comes before my obligations to others.


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

Plumbcrazy said:


> We are to help others; however, he does not ask us to become fools either. My obligation to my family comes before my obligations to others.


Plumbcrazy,

Thank you, I wish I had your words sometimes, That is exactly what I would have liked to say but didn't know how 

Thanks !


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

******* said:


> Plumbcrazy,
> 
> Thank you, I wish I had your words sometimes, That is exactly what I would have liked to say but didn't know how
> 
> Thanks !


Maybe you should call her on the phone and dictate your thoughts:laughing:

Half the time when I read what I just wrote , I don't even know what I was trying to say:blink:


----------



## trick1 (Sep 18, 2008)

When I go through the company policies with our employees, we make sure to mention that it is the employee's responsibility to provide their own lunch.

If we have a really long day and the helper that I'm with stays with me, the company will pick up the tab for a nice hot meal for that dedication. Likewise, if a helper forgets their lunch at the shop of whatever, I'll pick up the tab ONE TIME ONLY!! Everyone forgets once in a while, but I'm also not a charity kitchen!!


----------



## pzmember (Sep 20, 2008)

i have a hard time w/ this one. i know what it is like to be a responsible adult, i also remember what it was like to be a dumb kid trying to figure the world out. id say buy it once if it happens again have a "come to jesus" with the little grubber about personal finance.


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

ILPlumber said:


> Maybe you should call her on the phone and dictate your thoughts:laughing:
> 
> Half the time when I read what I just wrote , I don't even know what I was trying to say:blink:



hehe, You think Plumbcrazy would do that for me :laughing:


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I had this one guy I tried to help straighten out. The gravel crunching under my tires was his alarm clock. He would come to the door, hold up one finger, and then come out 10 minutes later. I always had to stop so he could buy smokes and a Pepsi, etc. I loaned him 1000 bucks for bail, then had to let him work it off. I found out he was leaving his pot stash in his tool bucket, and he was leaving his tool bucket in my van! He got busted again, and it was AMF.


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

MAN, what a character huh?


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Yeah, he was about 5' 4" and 125 pounds. He was my _Ace in the Hole_, man he could make it into some tight crawls thru some tight studs. He was actually a wiz at *"stacking"* But the drama was too much. He was with me on a job at a municipal swimming pool. It is on the local high school grounds. The lifeguards are all junior and senior hotties, no sausages. This one was especially pneumatic, she was only 16, though. I caught Todd asking her if he could take her picture with his cell phone. She turned him down. He was about 32 at the time, with 2 exes and 3 kids. Inked up, hair halfway down his back, tongue stud, the works.


----------

